# High schooler turns in 9.98 in 100-meter dash



## Furina (May 1, 2019)

Spoiler: Full Story



We all know about Usain Bolt, but now there’s a new athletic phenomenon on the starting block – and his nickname is “The Boogie Man.”
Matthew Boling, an 18-year-old Texan sprinter, smashed a high-school “all-conditions” record in the 100-meter dash when he completed a 9.98-second run at the Class 6A Region III track-and-field meet on Saturday.
The teenager also excelled in two relay events and the long jump at the event, held at the Challenger Columbia Stadium in the Houston suburb of League City.
The Houston Chronicle reports that Boling’s 9.98-second dash does not count as a national record because of the prevailing 4.2-mph wind, but it is the fastest “all conditions” record in high-school history.

“It definitely felt good,” Boling said, according to the Chronicle. “My block start was pretty good and right out of the gate I knew it was going to be fast, so I decided to turn it up a little bit and ran my best. I was really happy with the time.”

Boling helped the Strake Jesuit 400-meter relay team win gold with a record a time of 40.72 seconds. He also anchored the 1,600-meter relay team, helping it secure gold with a time of 3 minutes, 13.7 seconds.
He won the long jump with a leap of 25 feet, 2 inches.

News.com.au reported that his nickname is “White Lightning,” but he does not describe himself that way.
“Some people call me ‘The Boogie Man’, I don’t know why,”Boling said through a smile to KHOU 11, a CBS-affiliated television station licensed to Houston, in March. “And someone said that I was being called ‘The Horseman,’ but I don’t know, I’ve heard different stuff.”
Though wind-assisted, Boling’s run would not have looked out of place in an Olympic final.
In 2016, two finalists, Jimmy Vicaut of France and Trayvon Bromell of the US, posted finishes of 10.04 seconds and 10.06 seconds.
News.com.au reported that Boling is the first American teenager since Bromell to finished the 100 meters in under 10 seconds. Bromell posted a 9.99-second wind-assisted sprint in 2013.
As Bromell ended up in the Olympics three years later, it may not be long before the wider sporting world is introduced to Boling.



A white high schooler in Texas named Matt Boling just ran a hundred metre dash in 9.98 seconds, which is good enough to qualify for a place in the Olympics. Good for him! I'm sure he's a future Olympian and probably record-breaker in the future. Interestingly, SportsInsider and a few others call him "White Lightning" when his actual nickname is "Boogieman", so a few people are calling them out on the subtle race-baiting there. Now for the fun stuff, what does Black Twitter think of this?



Spoiler: A few of my favourites


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 1, 2019)

Gotta love the last one.  So does that mean there's no trophy for almost being a kang then?


----------



## cuddle striker (May 1, 2019)

that kid is fast as fuck, good for him


----------



## RI 360 (May 1, 2019)

no one asks for this stringency when a google scores a 90 on an exam.


----------



## nonperson (May 1, 2019)

I never use Twitter so perhaps someone can explain this to me - wtf are those little flags next to some of the names? Is that like picking the country you're from?

Anyway, white boy is good at something black people generally excel at, so black people accuse him of cheating because white people are not... genetically predisposed to run fast? Surely it can't be because white people don't usually run.

This is amusing, because you could then use the same logic to be totally shocked at black people who do well in any field of science, for example. But that would just be racist, wouldn't it?


----------



## Dropped Burner (May 1, 2019)

> Drug test him!


Yeah, he mighta just smoked some crack and THOUGHT he was a world-class sprinter


----------



## MadDamon (May 1, 2019)

Good for the kid, but it could just be a one time thing. I would like to see him keep up with this performance.


----------



## Furina (May 1, 2019)

nonperson said:


> I never use Twitter so perhaps someone can explain this to me - wtf are those little flags next to some of the names? Is that like picking the country you're from?
> 
> Anyway, white boy is good at something black people generally excel at, so black people accuse him of cheating because white people are not... genetically predisposed to run fast? Surely it can't be because white people don't usually run.
> 
> This is amusing, because you could then use the same logic to be totally shocked at black people who do well in any field of science, for example. But that would just be racist, wouldn't it?


You can add the flags your Twitter name, as well as other emojis. The last girl on the list has a rainbow flag and a brown fist, for example. It's just for decoration or virtue signalling.


----------



## MrSugarcube (May 1, 2019)

Unintentially running laps in these peoples minds


----------



## KeyserBroze (May 1, 2019)

Of course they're pissed off, if that kid grows up to be a cop they're fucked.


----------



## Fleshy Sanik (May 1, 2019)

> There is no almost-first-place



Second place?
Silver medal?
Have these people ever even seen any competitive event?


----------



## Dropped Burner (May 1, 2019)

Fleshy Sanik said:


> Second place?
> Silver medal?
> Have these people ever even seen any competitive event?


Maybe they just have trouble counting to two.


----------



## Dizzydent (May 1, 2019)

MATT BOLING 9.98 HS 100M RECORD
					

Watch him at the State Championship here: http://bit.ly/2IRAmN1 Matthew Boling, a high school senior from Houston Strake Jesuit (TX), ran a 9.98 (+4.2) 100m ...




					youtu.be
				




Here's the video. I used to do a lot of track in high school and the guy has perfect form for this race. Look at how long he stays leaning forward in the beginning before he stands straight up. Most people would fall over but it allowed him to get a fuck tonne of acceleration immediately.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (May 1, 2019)

Niggers are always a salt mine about something.


----------



## Clop (May 1, 2019)

Only miserable losers hate the success of other people.


----------



## Buer (May 1, 2019)

Good on him. Hopefully he joins the Olympics and causes more salt to flow.


----------



## Chin of Campbell (May 1, 2019)

Niggers walking upright is cultural appropriation.

More seriously, good for him and lol @ black Twitter, I'm sure they're upset about something different every week.


----------



## Stoneheart (May 1, 2019)

but they are right about the drugtest, they ALL cheat, ALL of them...


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (May 1, 2019)

"Don't judge us by stereotypes!"

"Ok, white man can run"

"... No he can't."


----------



## Tasty Tatty (May 1, 2019)

I'm sure Bolt himself would have nothing but words of encouragement for the kid and would thing these people are ridiculous. Actually, I wish he did so because then, these people would "cancel" him for being out of touch and not understand properly what is to be black...


----------



## дядя Боря (May 1, 2019)

racism aside, sub 10 100m dash is fucking far out and on the bleeding edge of what a humanoid biped frame can accomplish. 

I want to believe that it's some sort of genetic mutation and kid got 100% fast twitch muscles + perfect nutrition and training and some magic body mass/muscle ratio. He doesn't look like a lot of modern day sprinters. Look at fucking Phelps, that dude is one collection of several genetic mutation to favor his physique + all the training/effort to take full advantage of it.







 that it's not drugs, but drugs are easy, talent and luck are hard and rare combo.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (May 1, 2019)

I love Black Twitter. It's always good to see people who are proud and stand up for themselves.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (May 1, 2019)

MadDamon said:


> Good for the kid, but it could just be a one time thing. I would like to see him keep up with this performance.



I bet every other sprinter there was black, and the kid was scared he was about to get the "Chicago Tard Treatment."


----------



## Just Some Other Guy (May 1, 2019)

Fleshy Sanik said:


> Second place?
> Silver medal?
> Have these people ever even seen any competitive event?


"If you're not first, you're last" - Some great man, probably.


----------



## Haramburger (May 1, 2019)

дядя Боря said:


> Look at fucking Phelps, that dude is one collection of several genetic mutation to favor his physique + all the training/effort to take full advantage of it.


To be fair, black people can't swim.



BigRuler said:


> why is this news


Because white people haven't been fast in track running since Bruce Jenner, so we're all waiting for this kid to transition now and wreck mens AND womens divisions. Brave and stunning!


----------



## BF 388 (May 1, 2019)

I saw this kid and instantly knew he was going to cop it just because he was the only one of his colour in the race.

Time is a flat circle.


----------



## RG 448 (May 1, 2019)

It was wind-assisted.  If you look at the video closely you’ll see he was wearing rollerskates and had a parachute attached to his chest.


----------



## thismanlies (May 1, 2019)

I'm no medical expert, but wouldn't drugs like steroids slow him down?


----------



## Damocles_Sword (May 1, 2019)

TL;DR
"REEEEEEEEEEEE USAIN BOLT STOLE RUNNING FROM DA WHITES, DA WHITES CANT RUN ANYMORE, IS RAYCIS"~Black Twitter


----------



## frozenrunner (May 1, 2019)

Dropped Burner said:


> Maybe they just have trouble counting to two.



What's a person's first introduction to the concept of "two?" Mom and dad.

So yeah, they have an excuse


----------



## Haramburger (May 1, 2019)

thismanlies said:


> I'm no medical expert, but wouldn't drugs like steroids slow him down?


It's useful to a point, then drops off as a liability if you gain too much muscle mass. Depends on how much of a lanklet the runner is in the first place. It's probably the last thing you would look to cheat on/develop in a budding runner too, since breathing techniques/lung capacity and blood oxygen levels/elevation training matter more, and there's no known method of increasing and improving the fast-twitch muscle fibers other than what you're genetically gifted and develop through practice. If you were absolute skelly mode, it would probably be worth taking some test to fill out your bones for stamina and a little power for short runs, but there's been such good skeleton runners for long distances that it's up for debate.

I think it's interesting that blood doping(like Lance Armstrong and the Tour de France) doesn't happen more often in juvy sports. I think the only thing holding it back is the financial incentive isn't there for how prohibitively expensive it would be to try on a kid, but if you absolutely needed to get those tri-county and state track records to maybe get into a good school or start a media campaign like this for your budding career it might be worth trying since schools aren't equipped to screen for it.


----------



## Furina (May 1, 2019)

Haramburger said:


> It's useful to a point, then drops off as a liability if you gain too much muscle mass. Depends on how much of a lanklet the runner is in the first place. It's probably the last thing you would look to cheat on/develop in a budding runner too, since breathing techniques/lung capacity and blood oxygen levels/elevation training matter more, and there's no known method of increasing and improving the fast-twitch muscle fibers other than what you're genetically gifted and develop through practice. If you were absolute skelly mode, it would probably be worth taking some test to fill out your bones for stamina and a little power for short runs, but there's been such good skeleton runners for long distances that it's up for debate.
> 
> I think it's interesting that blood doping(like Lance Armstrong and the Tour de France) doesn't happen more often in juvy sports. I think the only thing holding it back is the financial incentive isn't there for how prohibitively expensive it would be to try on a kid, but if you absolutely needed to get those tri-county and state track records to maybe get into a good school or start a media campaign like this for your budding career it might be worth trying since schools aren't equipped to screen for it.


The thing about blood doping, as I understand it, is that's actually pretty simple to do on your own without the injections. You can replicate the effects of training at a high altitude by building your own altitude chamber at home and just sleeping in it at night. All the same effects as blood doping but 100% legal (or at least, not expressly _illegal_.)


----------



## Kyria the Great (May 1, 2019)

Honestly good for the kid and I hope he keeps it up and becomes an Olympian Sprinter as he could have a proper athletic career ahead of him and I bet Usain Bolt wouldn't care and have nothing but respect for another sprinter going after his record as if this kid can break it, then the next person will have to break his record and try harder leading to athletes that will do better and better as it should be.


----------



## Nekromantik (May 1, 2019)

Clop said:


> Only miserable losers hate the success of other people.


That's called crabs in a bucket, crabs just want to drag everyone down with them.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (May 1, 2019)

Hopefully this kid goes on to break world records at the Olympics.


----------



## GrungyLawnChlorinate (May 1, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















			https://twitter.com/matthew_boling1/status/1122317722422005761
		


With the 1st place being a blonde-haired white kid, and every other runner being black kids, intrinsically racist SJW Twitter is of course going to hate. He really did smoke the competition hardcore. They're saying he had 4mph wind, so of course he won, but that same wind was hitting the backs of the other kids, yet they are losers. Hmm.




MadDamon said:


> Good for the kid, but it could just be a one time thing. I would like to see him keep up with this performance.











						Matthew Boling Took Over The Texas Relays On Friday
					

Matthew Boling took over The Texas Relays on Friday.




					www.milesplit.com
				











						Matthew Boling
					

Matthew Boling - GA Track & Field results and photos on Athletic.net




					www.athletic.net
				




Apparently he's been doing pretty well at that already.


----------



## PantsFreeZone (May 1, 2019)

We already own swimming.

And now we're coming for your track and field, boy. Ruh-roh.


----------



## Syaoran Li (May 1, 2019)

Good, Black Twitter can go fuck itself.


----------



## Nekromantik (May 1, 2019)

GrungyLawnChlorinate said:


> They're saying he had 4mph wind, so of course he won, but that same wind was hitting the backs of the other kids, yet they are losers. Hmm.


The wind is racist obviously.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 1, 2019)

All of the other kids straighten up too fast. He doesn't do it as early, and his leg strides are farther apart but he doesn't lose the same tandem speed the others are going at.


IIRC he's just better at running and I'm willing to bet the others coasted on their black genes carrying them to victory.


oh also mother nature is racist.


----------



## Diabolical diabetic (May 1, 2019)

This is the reaction to some random highschool kid doing well, so in the case he or any hwite kid ever gets the world record black twitter would probably demand for the record to be nullified because it will be just like that time the evil colonizers stole from the kangz


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (May 1, 2019)

You know, about 20 years ago only the most racist assholes would publish "White highschooler breaks record".  Back then throwing race in out of nowhere was considered tasteless, like, what does race have to do with anything?

Now the most racist assholes are apparently running the media and DNC.


----------



## diarrhoea (May 1, 2019)

_sucks teeth_ shiiet, chu aight whiteboah


----------



## Ghost of Wesley Willis (May 1, 2019)

They're mad that he can run as fast as them while being able to say "hi dad" or "thanks for the warning officer".


----------



## Fleshy Sanik (May 1, 2019)

Nekromantik said:


> The wind is racist obviously.


Why does white people do 10% of the running but get 90% of the wind?


----------



## Ruin (May 1, 2019)

So what do nogs bring to society now that whitey can rap and run fast?


----------



## ThotsAreMops (May 1, 2019)

Ruin said:


> So what do nogs bring to society now that whitey can rap and run fast?



blown out uteruses


----------



## Looney Troons (May 2, 2019)

In Texas, there is such thing as nigger-hating wind.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (May 2, 2019)

thismanlies said:


> I'm no medical expert, but wouldn't drugs like steroids slow him down?



@Haramburger posted a great answer already but that question is interesting, that was actually a concern some runners had when juicing in the 80's. They got bigger and had more power but they didn't get any faster, they were stiffer, got more lactic acid buildup and their energy wore out more quickly. Despite that they posted world class times in training. Before a big competition like the olympics they would get off the steroids maybe two months in advance, they then had all the benefits the steroids had helped them build with none of the drawbacks and it worked. The world record for women's 100m is 30 years old and unbroken.


----------



## MemeGray (May 2, 2019)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> The world record for women's 100m is 30 years old and unbroken.


Brb gonna put on a dress and smash it #transathletes


----------



## Haramburger (May 2, 2019)

Smaug's Smokey Hole said:


> Before a big competition like the olympics they would get off the steroids maybe two months in advance, they then had all the benefits the steroids had helped them build with none of the drawbacks and it worked. The world record for women's 100m is 30 years old and unbroken.


Between the trans shit and this, athletic women in middle & high school will literally have to choose this tactic of using high test to make up the difference or literally be left behind.


----------



## XYZpdq (May 8, 2019)

Haramburger said:


> Between the trans shit and this, athletic women in middle & high school will literally have to choose this tactic of using high test to make up the difference or literally be left behind.


so basically we're talking underage dickgirls?
TRUMP MADE ANIME REAL!


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (May 9, 2019)

nonperson said:


> I never use Twitter so perhaps someone can explain this to me - wtf are those little flags next to some of the names? Is that like picking the country you're from?
> 
> Anyway, white boy is good at something black people generally excel at, so black people accuse him of cheating because white people are not... genetically predisposed to run fast? Surely it can't be because white people don't usually run.
> 
> This is amusing, because you could then use the same logic to be totally shocked at black people who do well in any field of science, for example. But that would just be racist, wouldn't it?


We know better not to run, which is the opposite of a lot of black people who run from everything including running from responsibilities, life, education, the police.


----------

